# Limited Edition Premium Leather Origami Cover for Kindle Voyage $84.99



## CAR

Well if you thought 59.99 was a lot for the Amazon cover... here is the 84.99 version! 

Link: http://smile.amazon.com/dp/B00NO84J0W


----------



## Ann in Arlington

That one at least _looks_ a little nicer . . . . but I still want a side open . . . . . .

I guess they're figuring people who'll spend $200 on the reader will spend plenty for the cover.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I love that the "also viewed" items lower on the page are all MUCH cheaper. 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I love that the "also viewed" items lower on the page are all MUCH cheaper.
> 
> Betsy


Well, to be fair, it would be hard for them to be much more expensive!


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

The first thing I thought was - someone at Amazon has illusions of grandeur.

The second thing was - there's one born every minute.


----------



## CAR

ellenoc said:


> The second thing was - there's one born every minute.


Now I am too embarrassed to say what I did today


----------



## emathieu

CAR said:


> Now I am too embarrassed to say what I did today


You bought one too, huh?  While I await my Voyage's arrival (currently shows Dec 17th), I ordered one of these (which will be here tomorrow).

I love leather that will wear and show scuffs/marks over time. I think it adds character. I wanted a brown real leather cover, and since there was no "normal" Amazon Origami leather cover that was brown, I took the plunge.


----------



## drchimrichalds

Thats so expensive! A big head scratcher for me. Its good looking, but I have seen other good looking cases for much less.


----------



## emathieu

drchimrichalds said:


> Thats so expensive! A big head scratcher for me. Its good looking, but I have seen other good looking cases for much less.


It was definitely expensive, but now that I have it in my hands, I have to say that I really like it. I personally don't like PU "leather", and I wanted a real leather cover.

I don't have my Kindle Voyage yet (it was bumped up to be delivered tomorrow now), but I think the cover is going to be a keeper. For those who don't mind the price, I think it is really nice.


----------



## CAR

emathieu said:


> It was definitely expensive, but now that I have it in my hands, I have to say that I really like it. I personally don't like PU "leather", and I wanted a real leather cover.
> 
> I don't have my Kindle Voyage yet (it was bumped up to be delivered tomorrow now), but I think the cover is going to be a keeper. For those who don't mind the price, I think it is really nice.


I agree completely! The Leather is fantastic. And all the issues I had with the Amazon Black Leather Origami cover are resolved with this cover  I will explain why in the Kindle Voyage cover topic.


----------



## kschles

CAR said:


> I agree completely! The Leather is fantastic. And all the issues I had with the Amazon Black Leather Origami cover are resolved with this cover  I will explain why in the Kindle Voyage cover topic.


Well now I'm really curious to hear your thoughts on the Special Edition Origami cover vs the Black Leather cover. I've got the Black Leather one and have been trying to like it. It's very well made, but I just can't warm up to it vs my Omoton. So any thoughts you'd care to share would be appreciated.


----------



## CAR

kschles said:


> Well now I'm really curious to hear your thoughts on the Special Edition Origami cover vs the Black Leather cover. I've got the Black Leather one and have been trying to like it. It's very well made, but I just can't warm up to it vs my Omoton. So any thoughts you'd care to share would be appreciated.


So here is the short version on the Premium Version. 
BTW: This is a natural leather cover that will scratch and mark some. It is suppose to do that 

The main reason I like it much better then the "Normal " Amazon Origami Leather cover is the leather is thicker. And that does two things:

1: It makes the front cover less floppy.
2: It makes the cover easier to open because the magnets are not as strong because of the thicker leather.
Bonus: Also the the edges of the front cover do not feel as "sharp" because it is thicker and different type of leather. For me this makes it more comfortable to read with one hand. Of course the big negative is the price and it is not a book style cover. But for me it is already my favorite cover by a mile and its a keeper!


----------



## kschles

Thanks for the post. I'll have to think on this one. Since I have more money than brains, I will probably end up trying the high-end origami cover out. (this doesn't mean I have a lot of money, however).


----------



## CAR

Well I have been using Limited Edition Premium Leather Origami Cover for a few days, and it has become the only cover I use now.

The leather has a slightly rough feel to it, but it is really smooth leather.  It feels very comfortable to hold and not slippery at all. The leather is dark golden brown front and back, with a darker patina over it.  As far as the leather goes,  Amazon has never created a cover like this one before.

This cover has been working great for me.


----------



## LaraAmber

I just saw it online and went "oooooo I must HAVE".

Not that I have a Kindle Voyage.  That small square box with Amazon wrapping paper couldn't possibly be it.  Nope.


----------



## crankyfart

any pictures of it fitted to a voyage?


----------



## maries

It is a nice looking cover.  I don't have a Voyage but I've spent a lot on Oberon covers and think the cover adds a lot to the reading experience.  If they had one for the new basic Kindle I might be tempted - although I do have an Oberon on order for that.  In this case the cover was more than the device due to the Thanksgiving/Black Friday deal on the Basic Kindle.


----------



## CAR

The reviews on this case (8 so far) have been fantastic   Also I noticed today Amazon has tagged this product 1 or 2 days extra to process.  I have been wondering how many of this "Limited Edition" they made, this may be a clue. 

Update: The status went to "Usually ships within 1 to 3 months"  today.  They have one used left for about 75.00


----------



## drchimrichalds

CAR said:


> I agree completely! The Leather is fantastic. And all the issues I had with the Amazon Black Leather Origami cover are resolved with this cover  I will explain why in the Kindle Voyage cover topic.


That's awesome! I'm glad you both like it so much. I think it might still be out of my price range, but I'm happy to know at least they aren't ripping people off at that price point!


----------



## CAR

Looks like they may have sold out of these covers.  The price was high no doubt.  But if you read the reviews you can see that people really liked them.  Not sure if they are making more or not.


----------



## Toby

Yes, Car, they are still selling them.  I'm too embarrassed to say what I just did. I can always cancel... I wasn't even looking for a cover. I read my Voyage without a cover, but the reviews are sooo good.  I'm so easily enabled. For those that got this cover, do you love the cover enough that it was worth getting.


----------



## CAR

Toby said:


> Yes, Car, they are still selling them.  I'm too embarrassed to say what I just did. I can always cancel... I wasn't even looking for a cover. I read my Voyage without a cover, but the reviews are sooo good. I'm so easily enabled. For those that got this cover, do you love the cover enough that it was worth getting.


 Toby all I can say is you will love the cover if you get one. I almost treasure mine  I have found the reviews on the Amazon site to mirror my feelings about this cover exactly.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

FWIW: I've found previous covers Amazon sold to be high quality -- never had a complaint there. (Though the first one that came with the original kindle was a bit weird.*)

For me:
I can't see paying 3/4 of the price of the thing _again_  for a cover AND I just really don't want one that flips over the top. 

*which is why, partly, the '3rd party cover' market sprang up . . . people wanted something better/more substantial. I think most people who bought the thing, also bought a case or cover for it from MEdge or Oberon. Remember that first kindle sold for nearly $400: spending $50 to $75 to protect it seems kind of smart.  Predictably, when the second gen device came out and did not include a cover, people complained about that too.


----------



## Toby

Thanks!  I'm weighing the cons & pros. I'm not sure yet. Good to know that this cover is worth it if I decide not to cancel the order.


----------



## CAR

Amazon shows these covers back in stock January 10.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toby

Thanks for posting. I'm still leaning towards getting it, because I'm wondering if the angle will make it easier to read in bed.


----------



## S.Reid

Okay - I understand the resistance in spend that kind of money on a case. Nobody needs an $85 case, it's a want for luxury like the Kindle Voyage. I bought both and hope to hold it some time next week.


----------



## Toby

I just got mine today. I love it! Yay, S. Reid for getting both the Voyage & this cover. Enjoy them.


----------



## bordercollielady

Well - the leather is very nice.. but it would look nicer if it opened at the side.  Not into Origami for Kindles!


----------



## LaraAmber

I actually prefer the top flip.  I noticed right away that the feel of it being held in my left or right hand is exactly the same.  No extra bulge on one side.  

Mine came yesterday and it is so pretty!

Looking at the leather I was thinking "this would look great carried by a cowboy in his saddlebag".  (That's a romance novel cover that would get my attention, hottie cowboy reading his kindle by the fire.)


----------



## S.Reid

Thanks Toby. I got my Kindle Voyage & Origami cover Tuesday and I'm very pleased.


----------



## Toby

I'm glad that both of you like your new cover. S.Reid, glad you are likeing your kindle as well.  I thought that I was the only one that thought of cowboys, saddlebags, etc. from looking at this cover. Your image is a lot better than mine. Now, I have your description happily stuck in my mind. Sigh!  I think that you should write romance books, LauraAmber.


----------



## CAR

Currently 61 reviews on this cover with 45 five star reviews!  If you decide to get the Amazon Origami cover, this is the one to get.  Certainly snap it up if they every reduce the price


----------



## Toby

CAR, if you are referring to me, I got it on 1/6. Thanks for the encouragement to get this. I agree with you. It's a great cover. I love it!


----------



## CAR

If anyone is interested this cover will be back In stock on May 10, 2015.  Get them while you can


----------



## melodyyyyy

Just wondering if you guys still love the premium case. I am thinking about getting one


----------



## tiggeerrific

I am curious also to see how it is holding up


----------



## alarsen77

I know this thread is older but didn't see the need to start a new topic. I ended up getting one of these covers for my voyage for Christmas and I love it. It came with a few scuff marks on it already and I love how it is going to develop its own look and patina over time.


----------

